# is it ever ok to hit a woman



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Before every body starts flippin out over the thread title thinkin I'm a woman beater I am not!

I've recently left the house of my sons mother and before she let me leave I felt the full force of her wrath(full on assult). I never hit her back cos that's the moral thing to do but I wanted too and almost every1 I've spoke to said I should have knocked her ass out.

Imo if a woman is big enough to fully attack a man and gets a slap back then that's her fault but Is their ever a circumstance where a man is justified in hitting a woman back?

Again I don't condone domestic violence in any way shape or form!!


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

this is gonna be an interesting thread


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

i would have honestly gave her back hand.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hopefully


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

yes of course there is, there's always a line, man or woman cross it, get one.............lol

i've said before, my ex, stabbed me 3 times, and fractured my eye socket with an iron, and i never touched her once...

wish i had now.........


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

IMO in critical self-defence, or they're seriously assaulting your family etc, then extreme measures must be taken, but generally control and restraint is better than a Sunday best in the snout.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah course it is, wouldnt encourage anyone to hit a female with close fist, but if shes assaulting you then you have a right to defend yourself so take out that Pimp hand Breda, and smack a bitch RICK JAMES styel


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes in certain circumstances- on the doors i had to on occasions and would not hesitate to do the same again - one of the worst injuries i saw on the doors was by a woman-a doorman got stabbed by his ex girlfriend in a club with a nail file 2" in the neck that struck his vein- blood pumping out like a fountain - luckily there was an off duty marine working with us so his medical training came in handy and it was just around the corner from the gen hospital so he was ok.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Most definitely should have gone 1950's on her. Don't you just hate the whole equal rights BS that some women play... they'll try smashing your face up but if you slap her back you can bet your bottom buck that she's going to be crying down the phone to the police or her family, saying how vicious you are to her.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

If she hits or attacks you, tough shit on her if you hit back.

I'm not saying a full on smack in the mouth is ok (unless she's totally crossed the line and/or is coming at you with a weapon) but a push or slap is perfectly justifiable self defence in my eyes.

A woman hitting a bloke is no more acceptable than the other way round, so provided you're using reasonable force and not kicking seven shades out of her for giving you a half-hearted slap in the face, then I don't see the problem.

By the same token, if a guy ever lifted his hand to me..... well lets just say I'd not be turning the other cheek lol.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

adlewar said:


> my ex, stabbed me 3 times, and fractured my eye socket with an iron, and i never touched her once...
> 
> wish i had now.........


 OMG mate,she sound like the devils spawn!


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

open handed slap , wont leave any bruising.. or , choke, put her to sleep. Just dont leave it on to long... 5 to 6 seconds and she will be out.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

mal said:


> OMG mate,she sound like the devils spawn!


she was mate, if the police hadn't taken her away caus a neighbour had phoned them saying 'I' was beating her up, god knows what would've happened.........she was a good [email protected] tho.....pmsl


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

adlewar said:


> she was mate, if the police hadn't taken her away caus a neighbour had phoned them saying 'I' was beating her up, god knows what would've happened*.........she was a good [email protected] tho*.....pmsl


ah! she's forgiven then,glad you ironed things out in the end lol.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

barsnack:2396167 said:


> yeah course it is, wouldnt encourage anyone to hit a female with close fist, but if shes assaulting you then you have a right to defend yourself so take out that Pimp hand Breda, and smack a bitch RICK JAMES styel


Pmsl. I kept the pimp hand in my pocket couldn't bring myself to take it out plus I didn't have any talcome powder to minimise the bruising


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

bitch hits you, you hit her back!!

simples ;-)


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

mal said:


> ah! she's forgiven then,glad you ironed things out in the end lol.


most people use botox, i use fcuking irons............ha ha ha


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

If a woman comes at me laughing lefts and right, shes going to get put down. They want equality at the end of the day and I'm only glad to provide it.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Women love being slapped it makes them feel wanted and loved, I always give my Mrs a damn good trashing when I get home of an evening, it just helps establish the correct pecking order.


----------



## Pectacular (Aug 4, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> Most definitely should have gone 1950's on her. Don't you just hate the whole equal rights BS that some women play... they'll try smashing your face up but if you slap her back you can bet your bottom buck that she's going to be crying down the phone to the police or her family, saying how vicious you are to her.


I hate all this equal rights sh1t, always seems to end in a womans favour. It should be 50-50 right down the line or nothing at all!

Take retirement for instance, women generally live longer than men but can retire earlier, how the chuffing fcuk does that work?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I should have named the thread is equal rights equal


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Hitting a woman no, self defence yes!


----------



## Pectacular (Aug 4, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> I should have named the thread is equal rights equal


sorry mate, didnt answer the question... 

You should have clumped the bint!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

NEVER. Unless she has a deadly weapon then I can see why. But NEVER.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

sorry mate, didnt answer the question... 

You should have clumped the bint!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

As said above by a few people, if defending yourself or another who is incapable of defense, it doesn't matter if it's a man or a woman - you do what you have to do. I'd always advocate minimal required force for self defense, but that applies equally against men and women. I don't have a gender bias on this at all - equal treatment all round.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I could never hit a woman I was with unless they had a weapon. I've had a couple of girlfriends hit me before but a blow off a 5ft 2" 7 stone untrained female doesn't exactly hurt no matter how hard they go at you.

My current missus is 5ft 11" and 70kg so would give most blokes on here a good run for their money though!


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

About 13 years ago when i first started DJing, some dude was getting all up on this chick in a club. Started slapping her about. I got off the decks, stepped up to him and whilst I was kindly asking him to leave the club the fcuking slarg took off her stiletto shoe and hit it smack right into the top of my head. I was sparked out and woke up in hospital. I saw her in the club the following month and then tapped her on the shoulder and planted my forehead smack right onto her nose. Night night sweetheart. x


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Nah, you never, ever put your hands on a woman in a "lash back" attack.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

JPaycheck:2396295 said:


> NEVER. Unless she has a deadly weapon then I can see why. But NEVER.


Would you class a hammer as a deadly weapon


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> Would you class a hammer as a deadly weapon


Yes.


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

Unless she's holding a weapon or some sort, and telling me she's gonna kill me, and if she's ugly, yeah she'd get one-bombed to sleep


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i just couldnt hit a girl.

I dont know any girls that are violent (stab in the neck kind of violent) so maybe thats why i cant see myself ever hitting one.

I got in a scrap not to long ago and hit a guy to defend myself. Now in hat situation, you dont hit with a specific force or intention, you just react. Hit him in a very nervy place with a luckily placed punch and he went down.

Next thing i know, his mrs is swinging a wedge shoe at me, im just dodging it and ducking, then CRACK! her mates other shoe hits me on the side of the head. I still didnt react...some of you saying i should have?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Jaymond0:2396308 said:


> About 13 years ago when i first started DJing, some dude was getting all up on this chick in a club. Started slapping her about. I got off the decks, stepped up to him and whilst I was kindly asking him to leave the club the fcuking slarg took off her stiletto shoe and hit it smack right into the top of my head. I was sparked out and woke up in hospital. I saw her in the club the following month and then tapped her on the shoulder and planted my forehead smack right onto her nose. Night night sweetheart. x


Hahaha actualy had me in stitches


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

she obv still has feelings for ya man....went through the same **** with my ex, i didnt hit her back but to be fair it wasnt ever as serious as..."i've said before, my ex, stabbed me 3 times, and fractured my eye socket with an iron, and i never touched her once.." lol.

male domestic abuse is up like 300% in 3 years or sumin so might aswell belt her while ur gettin off with it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i just couldnt hit a girl.
> 
> I dont know any girls that are violent (stab in the neck kind of violent) so maybe thats why i cant see myself ever hitting one.
> 
> ...


not if you can avoid the shoes but if you feel your in danger of being injured then an open hand slap is the ticket...local man came into me da's pub when i was younger and walked up to his wife and smacked her on the jaw, he then bent down and removed her false teeth and said 'you lying bitch, i knew you had my money' before removing ?20 she had stuck behind the false teeth, he then ordered them both a pint and the day went on as usual


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

it alll depends imo...i once got punched by a girl in a bar cos she was a little charver and trying to show off to her pals..couple of seconds later she was having a nap...if girls wanna act like lads they shouldnt get treated any differently.


----------



## Pectacular (Aug 4, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i just couldnt hit a girl.
> 
> I dont know any girls that are violent (stab in the neck kind of violent) so maybe thats why i cant see myself ever hitting one.
> 
> ...


Different situation.

Breda had a "full on assault"

you got hit with a shoe...and "Who throws a shoe? i mean honestly?"


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pectacular said:


> Different situation.
> 
> Breda had a "full on assault"
> 
> you got hit with a shoe...and "Who throws a shoe? i mean honestly?"


oh she didnt throw it mate, this was full on strap holding and swinging. And those wedge things are heavy!

One of these f.uckers!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru:2396318 said:


> i just couldnt hit a girl.
> 
> I dont know any girls that are violent (stab in the neck kind of violent) so maybe thats why i cant see myself ever hitting one.
> 
> ...


I'll introduce you to my x so you can get aquainted with the stab in the neck kind of girl


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> I'll introduce with my x so you can get aquainted with the stab in the neck kind of violent girl


lol, f.uck that!!! Im very nieve i think in that i dont think girls ever want or need to be violent. Is that sexist?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I've done it and I would do it again. Had a crazy ex come at me with a kitchen knife while off her tits. She got an open palm b1tch slap. Made her stop and think, not for long the Cnut still stabbed me in the back of the shoulder. To this day I wish I had given her the Ali shuffle and a good old fashioned 1 2.

When I got out of hospital I got mother all all lickings from her 2 brothers and dad. She said I beat her so she attacked me for self defence. Lieing fing scum!


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

About 13 years ago when i first started DJing, some dude was getting all up on this chick in a club. Started slapping her about. I got off the decks, stepped up to him and whilst I was kindly asking him to leave the club the fcuking slarg took off her stiletto shoe and hit it smack right into the top of my head. I was sparked out and woke up in hospital. I saw her in the club the following month and then tapped her on the shoulder and planted my forehead smack right onto her nose. Night night sweetheart. x

Hahaha actualy had me in stitches



wholemeal breda said:


> Hahaha actualy had me in stitches


That's honest truth what happened. That's also the only time I had ever hit a women / girl. I don't condone violence but I saw the red revenge. Everyone reacts differently. I regret it and don't at the same time. I still have the skull indentation to this day. I suppose for life!


----------



## Pectacular (Aug 4, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> oh she didnt throw it mate, this was full on strap holding and swinging. And those wedge things are heavy!
> 
> One of these f.uckers!


Kentucky fried christ on a stick...thats a big chunk of wood!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pectacular said:


> Kentucky fried christ on a stick...thats a big chunk of wood!


Leathal weapon?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I really don't know. I think if any of us smacked a woman full on in the face we could do some serious damage, maybe give her a bit of a slap, or push her away very hard, not sure about a full blown smack in the face though.

Unless of course shes trying to kill you... then when youve smacked her gauge her eyeballs out and feed them to her.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dont hit women. Hold em down push them away but I wouldnt hit one as a rule.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

chilisi said:


> If a women hits a man, so what he deserves it. but if a man hits a woman OMG call the police, what an abusive ****hole. Thats the way it will always be IMO.


yeah exactly


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'd never go out my way to hit anyone for no reason but in self defence I don't care if your a man, woman or monkey... I'm gonna [email protected] you back!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

reasonable force.

An old lady grabbed my old man's bollox whilst he was working as a copper and she wouldn't let go he said it was very painful so he smacked her over the head and she let go.

I say old about 50-60 years OLD so not ancient but still i would have done the same if I couldn't have gripped her hand off


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Any woman throws a punch the get, (at the least), a backhand. If they are seriously going for it i will spark them.

Having said that every time a girl has tried to hit me i have just held her arms and stood on her feet or just pushed them away - because i was in no danger and if you do hit back you are always seen as that d?ckhead who hits girls...


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

if not doing any real damage then just a push/throw or something, if a full on assault then drop dat ho


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

she would have felt the hairy side of the hand if it was me


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

if a woman is willing to fight like a man wih closed fist ect then i think it is acceptable to fight back to the point where she is subdued (dont take the **** lol)

but if she is coming at you with the nails out or the hair pulling then just use the old rear naked choke ;-)


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

The only time it's ok to hit a women is when she is begging for it whilst being ridden like SeaBiscuit.


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

only in certain circumstances i.e dishes not done, hoovering not finished, tea not on table when i arrive home, call me old fashioned


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

i think i'd only ever hit a woman if they were a danger to my daughter, and if they were a danger to my daughter, they'd get more than a smack lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

chilisi said:


> What does that mean tough man?


awww diked im guna spark ya light outs, ye mate wen ya wake yu clothes will be out of fashion diked


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

if a women ever slapped me, i wouldn't hesitate to lay her out with a dirty headbutt on her nose.


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

women voted years ago for womens rights and to be treated the same as men , so some should deserve a good old back hand , although i have not hit a woman myself


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Me and an ex of mine went out for a drink a few years back (her drinking, me driving) and after a few i said i was going to go home as i could tell it was getting a bit too heated. As i left the bar she ran outside and jumped on my back slapping me about the face  She had never done anything of the sort before! I ended up sitting down on a bench with her on my back as the weight of a screaming thrashing banshee was a bit too much to take, and a bunch of lads walked round the corner just as she was shouting 'get the f*ck off me!' meaning stop sitting on me, but they took it the other way, which she loved!! I ended up attempting a WR 200m dash straight past my car with the 'helpful' lads giving chase. Once they gave up i watched them walk past my car (which i made no indication was mine) and boot the wing mirror clean off :2guns:

How i kept my temper i dont know, but i certainly wouldnt ever condone hitting a woman.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

If you want advice onh when its right to hit a woman, Ask a Muslim


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

I would not give any more than was given to you, so like for like. I'd say that applies to anyone that hits/attacks you though, regardless of sex.

If someone made the decision to slap you, then they should expect a slap back


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I have never hit a woman before and don't reckon I could, but I could maybe strangle one or a backhander if they pushed the right buttons, but I would have to be taken to the absolute limit to do it.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I once lamped a girl who was trying to set light to a cat. Didn't have time to think I just cracked her straight in the mouth. Have been assaulted by several ex girlfriends but never fought back though


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> *I once lamped a girl who was trying to set light to a cat. Didn't have time to think I just cracked her straight in the mouth*.
> 
> im sorry man that just fckin cracked me up, i dont know why!! :lol:


----------



## slate (Jan 4, 2011)

should of told her to cook you some fuxkin eggs!! oooh and some bacon LOL


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes it is....

They want treating like a lady they act like a lady....

I have never so much as raised my voice to my wife because she is a decent loving kind woman, one of my ex;s l head butted across my bedroom, am l embarrassed to admit it NO, l am sorry NO I AM FU**ING NOT...!!

When a woman stands in my house and calls me a peado becuase she isnt welcome anymore she gets dropped, simple as....


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> *
> *
> 
> *
> It was a pretty random event lol. I was about 19 and walking home late one night and I see this goth girl with a cat squeezed between her knees a can of hair spray in one hand and flicking a lighter with the other. It was a very strange sight and when my brain adventualy figured out what it was seeing I just panicked. Still feel weird about it 14 years later. What is wrong with some people?*


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I like to batter women occasionally...Just for kicks like


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> goths deserve a good kicking whatever


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> bloody good on ya mate!
> 
> i just had a hilarious image in head from your first post!!
> 
> the way you described was awesome!


----------



## cat88 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ive been hit by guys before


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cat88 said:


> Ive been hit by guys before


Can l ask why ?

I dont think anyone on here condones bullying so l am curious to know if you feel it was justified..


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

cat88 said:


> Ive been hit by guys before


If it's domestic abuse your talking about then I feel for you. Welcome to the board btw


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> If it's domestic abuse your talking about then I feel for you. Welcome to the board btw


likewise


----------



## cat88 (Jul 24, 2011)

just during arguments when i was younger

im a lot more chilled out these days but got a headbutt that broke my nose when i was 16 for arguing with a guy at a bus stop lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

cat88 said:


> Ive been hit by guys before


What was the circumstances? Did you atleast get your own back?



ricky23 said:


> likewise


like wisex2


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cat88 said:


> just during arguments when i was younger
> 
> im a lot more chilled out these days but got a headbutt that broke my nose when i was 16 for arguing with a guy at a bus stop lol


Now that was unjustified IMO....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

cat88 said:


> just during arguments when i was younger
> 
> im a lot more chilled out these days but got a headbutt that broke my nose when i was 16 for arguing with a guy at a bus stop lol


Sorry to not take this seriously but thats pretty hardcore actually, I dig that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

cat88 said:


> just during arguments when i was younger
> 
> im a lot more chilled out these days but got a headbutt that broke my nose when i was 16 for arguing with a guy at a bus stop lol


fckin cowards,

that was completely unjustified

would like to see them try doing that me and others on this forum lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Whilst were on the subject.The saying " Rule of Thumb" apparently dates back to the 14th century.It was against the law of the land to beat your wife with a stick that was thicker than a mans thumb.Hence "Rule Of Thumb". Ah... the good old days..............


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

cat88 said:


> just during arguments when i was younger
> 
> im a lot more chilled out these days but got a headbutt that broke my nose when i was 16 for arguing with a guy at a bus stop lol


Sorry but no random guy is just going to headbutt a young 16 year old at a bus stop. I can almost guarantee that you did/said something that provoked him, women rarely see what they do wrong imo.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Whilst were on the subject.The saying " Rule of Thumb" apparently dates back to the 14th century.It was against the law of the land to beat your wife with a stick that was thicker than a mans thumb.Hence "Rule Of Thumb". Ah... the good old days..............


So your saying Andre the Giant beats women?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

cat88:2396934 said:


> Ive been hit by guys before


Some guys are just cnuts who get a kick out of pickin on women and wouldnt think of starting someting with a real man

So if you slapped him about 1st would you complain if he took you out(not for a date either)

Only joking

Welcome to the board


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I'm not condoning the use of violence against women in everyday life, but i do believe if a women was to attack me then i would hit back.

Now i know many feel that physical violence against women is wrong because we've always been brought up to believe " You can't hit girls" and rightly so, but does that also apply to women who physically attack you..?

See, I beleive its not a case of "You can't hit girls" but its just case of defending yourself from being attacked, regardless of the gender.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> So your saying Andre the Giant beats women?


Sorry JP I dont get it?


----------



## cat88 (Jul 24, 2011)

DILLZ said:


> Sorry but no random guy is just going to headbutt a young 16 year old at a bus stop. I can almost guarantee that you did/said something that provoked him, women rarely see what they do wrong imo.


I was arguing with him over something he did to my cousin or something, cant remember it was a long time ago, he was a chavvy lil scrote from the other school, i was too shocked to do anything about it at the time too just cried lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Sorry JP I dont get it?


urgh!


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Whilst were on the subject.The saying " Rule of Thumb" apparently dates back to the 14th century.It was against the law of the land to beat your wife with a stick that was thicker than a mans thumb.Hence "Rule Of Thumb". Ah... the good old days..............


that made me lol:stuart:


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

cat88 said:


> I was arguing with him over something he did to my cousin or something, cant remember it was a long time ago, he was a *chavvy lil scrote* from the other school, i was too shocked to do anything about it at the time too just cried lol


Ahh, so he was a regular or 'Jeremy Kyle'?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I was arguing with him over something he did to my cousin or something, cant remember it was a long time ago, he was a chavvy lil scrote from the other school, i was too shocked to do anything about it at the time too just cried lol


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

DILLZ said:


> Sorry but no random guy is just going to headbutt a young 16 year old at a bus stop. *I can almost guarantee that you did/said something that provoked him, women rarely see what they do wrong imo*.


i bet you're a hit with the ladies


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

quinn85 said:


> i bet you're a hit with the ladies


TBH this is a valid point with BOTH sexes now a days.... no fu*8er ever wants to just admit they were in the wrong...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> TBH this is a valid point with BOTH sexes now a days.... no fu*8er ever wants to just admit they were in the wrong...


Lucky for i'm always right. Takes a good slap for women to believe me though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> TBH this is a valid point with BOTH sexes now a days.... no fu*8er ever wants to just admit they were in the wrong...


its true, some of the biggest loud mouths and biggest trouble starters ive met are women! (not having a pop at the original poster who got butted, i doubt any woman would deserve that unless they did something really bad!)

the stuff some of them come out with unreal in front of kids as well. both men and women can be complete idiots and both deserve a smack sometimes lol


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

If she hits you first and looks like this then yes

View attachment 60439


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> If she hits you first and looks like this then yes
> 
> View attachment 60439
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> If she hits you first and looks like this then yes
> 
> View attachment 60439


if she hit me, i wouldnt be getting up again, never mind hitting her back


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ricky23:2397173 said:


> its true, some of the biggest loud mouths and biggest trouble starters ive met are women! (not having a pop at the original poster who got butted, i doubt any woman would deserve that unless they did something really bad!)
> 
> the stuff some of them come out with unreal in front of kids as well. both men and women can be complete idiots and both deserve a smack sometimes lol


Both good points but if women would only speak when spoken to there would be no problems


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Not saying yay or nay, buuuuutt..that youtube video 'Falconpunch' is hilarious.


----------



## boxer1 (Oct 31, 2010)

ov corse u can hit a woman in the face thay have faces dont thay :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

boxer1 said:


> ov corse u can hit a woman in the face thay have faces dont thay :lol:


some have mulitple ones


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

barsnack:2397434 said:


> some have mulitple ones


Are you trying to say women are two faced


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Are you trying to say women are two faced


some defo, there a strange species


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Ofcourse it is.


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

women are like gardens... a good diggin twice a year does them a world of good.


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

if anyone, woman or not is big enough to dish out an assault they deserve whatever comes to them is a defensive strike. The hard part is where to draw the like at excessive force. I have been attacked a couple of times by chicks, once with a high heeled shoe (these do major damage by the way).... the result was her on her arze and the brother with a sore jaw, he thought to intervene once i decided enough was enough.....silly boy.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

iv only hit a girl once and she was a fking psychopath. good in bed though

she made the papers round here because she went into the toilets in a night club and 3 girls followed her, she was fking leathered and went to the toilet and come out 2 mins later covered in blood. just kept telling me 3 girls had started on her. she looked a right state but didnt look like any MAJOR cuts so i just chucked her in a taxi and took her home.

none of the fking blood was hers lol.

for some reason when she was drunk she got the idea that id been cheating on her and punched me in the eye. it ballooned up straight away was a right sweet punch. instinct/rage/adrenaline kicked in and i punched her and she fell on floor crying.

not proud of it but she could fking punch like a man. told my mates i got jumped rofl

btw i dont believe this dont women bull****, u shudnt hit anyone. but soon as they lay there hands on u they lose the immunity man or woman


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

They don't even need to do anything wrong to get a good smack in the mouth.

But if you want to play it safe when people ask questions, just say you caught her out of the kitchen. They'll understand.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

however it is also quite risky just to defend urself. my cousins girlfriend was a bit crazy and thought he was cheatign on her. she went for him with a knife and he had defense marks from grabbing the blade. she had bruising on wrist from him whacking it on wall so she would drop knife.

ill bet u a 10er u can guess who spent night in cells.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Barker said:


> I really don't know. *I think if any of us smacked a woman full on in the face we could do some serious damage,* maybe give her a bit of a slap, or push her away very hard, not sure about a full blown smack in the face though.
> 
> Unless of course shes trying to kill you... then when youve smacked her gauge her eyeballs out and feed them to her.


Now see.... without wanting to be a twat. I respectfully disagree here.

Most men versus most women yes.

Not all though. I've been hit full force by blokes and had not a mark. One memorable incident was caught on CCTV in a club in Edinburgh and still circulates to this day pmsl. Bloke grabbed me by shoulder, pulled me round and belted me in the jaw and failed to put me down. He was killed last year in a drive by shooting. Such a shame..... :whistling: 

But seriously mate.... some scrawny little idiot (and yes there are many on here) comes up against a decent built girl with a bit of a background or just some strength and training? Nope.

I'm sorry but I think these things should not be gender specific.

If I were to set about some 9st skinny 20 year old lad, THAT would be a liberty. I'd not expect any more sympathy than if a 20 stone guy belted his 7st girlfriend tbh.....



ricky23 said:


> fckin cowards,
> 
> that was completely unjustified
> 
> would like to see them try doing that me and others on this forum lol


Oh please do not start with the " all the men on this forum are heroes and we'd protect (code speak for want to shag) the poor defenceless female crap.....


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I accidentally punched a girl in the face by mistake while being a bit hyper on the dance floor whilst in Sweden, I felt like the worst human being alive, she got up though - and burst into tears.......Then bigger boys came!... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

But as said I know a few girls who I wouldn't fancy taking a hit off, one in particular, cool as fvck and loves training, smashing in the Var for years.......I'm always nice to her and show her plenty respect, I seen her spark a big lad out before, she even caught him before he hit his head on the deck, which I thought was nice!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

gycraig:2397620 said:


> however it is also quite risky just to defend urself. my cousins girlfriend was a bit crazy and thought he was cheatign on her. she went for him with a knife and he had defense marks from grabbing the blade. she had bruising on wrist from him whacking it on wall so she would drop knife.
> 
> ill bet u a 10er u can guess who spent night in cells.


It must of been her seeing as she was trying to kill him :whistling:


----------



## UK_builder (Jul 26, 2011)

if she hits you, shoot her


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

in certain circumstances. Big enough to give it, big enough to recieve it.


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

If a girl hit me i probably wouldnt bother to hit back, id just find out where she goes then say hello with a nice straight blade razor and goodbye to the hair then her life is ruined for 2 years.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Cant believe that theres a load of well built geezers probably more than a few that know how to have a row all saying that they would clump bird for giving them a few slaps that prob didnt hurt anyway! Not cool imo


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

i'd slap a woman if she was hitting me, standard. Just because they have Vagina's dont mean you cant give em a slap or two if they're hitting you.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

It's never OK to hit a woman but **** me I've come close with some.

There is a line which IMO a man should not cross when it comes to hitting a woman, I know some of them are raging hormone machines at the end of the month when they are a due an oil change but, a man could do some serious damage to a woman if they let rip with a few windmills.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

a full 10m runup into a haymaker is fine


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Not really women can easily restrained until she calms down or pass out with exertion lol and thats fine in my book.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Not really women can easily restrained until she calms down or pass out with exertion lol and thats fine in my book.


a passed out bitch that just tried to attack u? what everrr willl i doooo? 

jokes


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Not infront of the kid mate...I would make it clear to her, that if she ever does that again you WILL knock her on her ass...just never do it infront of the kid


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

just make sure you dont get blood on the carpet cos its a b'ugger to get out!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> a passed out bitch that just tried to attack u? what everrr willl i doooo?
> 
> All's fair in love and war :-D
> 
> jokes


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

darksider said:


> Cant believe that theres a load of well built geezers probably more than a few that know how to have a row all saying that they would clump bird for giving them a few slaps that prob didnt hurt anyway! Not cool imo


Totally agree with this mate BUT there is a line...

If some one smacks me like a bloke they get a slap, not a full blown take your head of right but a slap good enough to make them think again about doing it again.

Secondly, when l stuck the napper on the pyschoshe was calling me a peado and threatening do destroy me. my family, my business and tell my sons mother to keep him away from me because she supsects me of touching her son then l am fu**ed if l will apologise to you, anyone on here or in fact anyone on the world. Had you witnessed what l had been thro to get to this point then you would maybe understand l little better...


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Would never hit a woman,but i would perform a submission type move if being attacked by a woman, armbar choke maybe till she passes out...


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Totally agree with this mate BUT there is a line...
> 
> If some one smacks me like a bloke they get a slap, not a full blown take your head of right but a slap good enough to make them think again about doing it again.
> 
> Secondly, when l stuck the napper on the pyschoshe was calling me a peado and threatening do destroy me. my family, my business and tell my sons mother to keep him away from me because she supsects me of touching her son then l am fu**ed if l will apologise to you, anyone on here or in fact anyone on the world. Had you witnessed what l had been thro to get to this point then you would maybe understand l little better...


Hey no apology needed mate, just voicing an opinion. And yes she crossed a line you dont cross when words peado and YOUR kid let alone any other gets thrown around like that it damn sure aint a joke. As far as whacking a bird for a few slaps of her though, I stand by what I said it aint on imho


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Totally agree with this mate BUT there is a line...

If some one smacks me like a bloke they get a slap, not a full blown take your head of right but a slap good enough to make them think again about doing it again.

Secondly, when l stuck the napper on the pyschoshe was calling me a peado and threatening do destroy me. my family, my business and tell my sons mother to keep him away from me because she supsects me of touching her son then l am fu**ed if l will apologise to you, anyone on here or in fact anyone on the world. Had you witnessed what l had been thro to get to this point then you would maybe understand l little better...


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been in that position a few times never hit a women but let them know who was boss when they step out of line! I do find the nutty ones are unreal in bed, but a ****ing nightmare to be with. If I ever caught a bird cheating on me I would kick the shot out of her.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ukbeefcake:2398848 said:


> I've been in that position a few times never hit a women but let them know who was boss when they step out of line! I do find the nutty ones are unreal in bed, but a ****ing nightmare to be with. If I ever caught a bird cheating on me I wo
> 
> uld kick the shot out of her.


Now you see that wouldnt bother me..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:2398876 said:


> Now you see that wouldnt bother me..


You sure it wouldn't bother you a little bit mate cos it would bother me! Not to the point of kicking shot out of her but i'll be kicking her ass out my house

Then me and the cnut she was cheating with will have a toast to the missery he's about to endure


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah my ex tried to bite my fingers off so with my free hand she got a right hook which saved my fingers and knocked her out she woke up next day with no recolection of the incident as she was mortalled drunk and attacked me for no reason as per usual. some women are mental and a person deserves to defend themselves. but men who come home and the dinners not ready and spark there wives out are a different story


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

wholemeal breda said:


> You sure it wouldn't bother you a little bit mate cos it would bother me! Not to the point of kicking shot out of her but i'll be kicking her ass out my house
> 
> Then me and the cnut she was cheating with will have a toast to the missery he's about to endure


Positive mate, if she's gonna do it l cant stop her....

Just tell her where the door is end of...


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

throw her down the stairs say she fell


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

my ex wife was quite violent when she had a drink she gave me many a black eye and bloody nose,i act quite liked it and when i had had enough i just threw her on the couch,oh i miss that woman lol


----------



## Harelquinn (Jun 25, 2010)

i think it depends on what you standing is on equality of woman rights and such, if you believe in equality hit back in defence, if you don't believe in equal rights of woman don't hit back.

But i remember getting smacked in the face by a giant whale of a girl at kfc, in defence i restrained her and pinned her **** to the floor, i was never prepared to use my kickboxing experience on her, but looking back she probably had more testosterone than estrogen in her body so it probably would have been alright. She even had a tiny bit of a beard. But i just wasn't prepared to be looked at as the kid who layed the smack down on a "woman" in kfc


----------



## ryan_girth (Aug 11, 2011)

pieball said:


> throw her down the stairs say she fell


dont forget to have sex with her while shes unconscious in case she remembers that you did it and youll have to **** for a while.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Wholemeal breda


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^jpaycheck aka the ultimate warrior lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> ^jpaycheck aka the ultimate warrior lol.


Never!

I would have killed the bitch.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

If u think your in danger then yeah. some women can be just as powerfull as men...

we are all human and all have to protect ourselfs from others, male or female.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

in my eyes, if a woman is happy to lay f*uk into you then yes, but i think i would push them off first (and i dont mean a one hander to the face), but you cant win with most people, you dont retaliate, people will say you got your ass knocked out by a woman, you hit back your a woman beater, tbh i could'nt give a sh*t, im not having my eyes clawed out by 24inch plastic nails!!


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

yes, if a woman wants to go round acring like a man she will get treated like a man seen, equality


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

If you come home and catch her getting shagged by some other fvcker then theres the line crossed and that for me would be bloody good hiding..........she wants to do that Sh1t then leave me first.

Now having said that I have a brilliant wife just like Milky, been together now for 30 years past march and I still love her to bits.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bert [URL=Stare:2426393]Stare:2426393[/URL] said:


> yes, if a woman wants to go round acring like a man she will get treated like a man seen, equality


Seen iyah


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

If a girl starts a physical fight then, in the spirit of equal opportunities, she's open season.

And the odd unexpected punch to the throat is the key to a happy home life. IMO.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

You should be able to defend yourself against attack, to use restraint, but I don't think it can be right to hit a woman.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

NinjaMoomin said:


> And the odd unexpected punch to the throat is the key to a happy home life. IMO.


Lmao at this! There has been some funny comments, definately going to read all of this thread later!

I dont condone hitting or slapping a woman under any circumstances, but i see no harm in restraining or pushing as an act of defense which is just as effective. (On special occasions a simple squeeze above the knee or squeezing the knuckles also works a treat and leaves no marks!  ) Mind you my GF's form of attack is the wind mill so no need for me to be like jakie chan to avoid her shots  . I await her reply.....


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

DILLZ said:


> if a women ever slapped me, i wouldn't hesitate to lay her out with a dirty headbutt on her nose.


mate your AVI is ****ing awesome, you a serious contender to take raptors crown....


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

rocky666 said:


> just make sure you dont get blood on the carpet cos its a b'ugger to get out!


not your problem mate, you wouldnt be the one on your hands and knees cleaning it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hmm, interesting one.

i work the doors and tho ive never hit a woman whos gone mad with rage and kicking, screaming, biting, clawing, i have thrown afew of them around, to which they'll play act like they broken every bone in the body or act like their in a coma lol.

i look at it in two ways, when at work especially,

1, how could a male or female copper deal with them? They'd throw the bitch head first into the floor.

2, if they're bigger enough to throw a punch or bite etc, then self defense is required.

would use a firm push or grab, but never a punch. Well not yet lol


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

problem is the second you so much as lay a finger on a female even though its in self defence and she attacked you first you get every ****ing white knight in a 2 mile radius attacking you, ive seen it happen many times


----------



## ALS (Aug 2, 2011)

I've only flicked through this thread and not read every thread. But my opinion will never change as well all I can say is I could never rise my hand to a woman...ever! Regardless of the situation. Not after seeing my Dad go for my Mum as an 8 y/o kid(the fact that she nearly knocked him out might have something to do with this though)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i used to think no...

But these days - yes.

If they attack you, your wife or child the a good dig is well in order.

Sorry if its been covered - got to the thread late and i just didnt read it..lol

Plus if they look at you funny, refuse any kind of sexual advances or haven't got your tea on the table at the allotted time a kick on the valve is permissible.......I joke....

They get 5 minutes leeway lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I think yes, if you are in danger.

That said, my ex smash a glass and came at me with it and I managed to disarm her and pin her down on the sofa until she'd let go of the glass. She then of course proceeded to attack me (without the glass, I'd go rid) but I think I could have justified striking her if I hadn't managed to get it out of her glass.

You always lose with these things mind you. My boss got stabbed by his ex wife yet he ended up in the cells because she lied thro her teeth and went to the cops claiming he had gone at her with an knife! Only when things didn't add up with her statement they let him go and then didn't charge her with wasting police time!


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

I do not think it's ok to hit a women, but yes they sometimes need a good slap some where. They do know how to push a mans buttons.... I used to raised my hand all the time or got up so fast that got here running so fast to the other room yelling "help me", but never hit my son's mother. I think she wanted to so she can call the cops, but she always threatening me in the past and never did. So can a woman hit a man and a man can not? do not tell me because a man is stronger. you can push and shove and it's still consider hitting. I feel your pain to the brain bro


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

adlewar said:


> yes of course there is, there's always a line, man or woman cross it, get one.............lol
> 
> i've said before, my ex, stabbed me 3 times, and fractured my eye socket with an iron, and i never touched her once...
> 
> wish i had now.........


ouch... did it hurt? :cursing:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

it is if the woman in question is the one from 'The Crying Game'


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I think yes, if you are in danger.
> 
> That said, my ex smash a glass and came at me with it and I managed to disarm her and pin her down on the sofa until she'd let go of the glass. She then of course proceeded to attack me (without the glass, I'd go rid) but I think I could have justified striking her if I hadn't managed to get it out of her glass.
> 
> You always lose with these things mind you. My boss got stabbed by his ex wife yet he ended up in the cells because she lied thro her teeth and went to the cops claiming he had gone at her with an knife! Only when things didn't add up with her statement they let him go and then didn't charge her with wasting police time!


almost sounds like my ex... she threw a plate @ me... well she said she threw it towards the my feet... but still... then she threw a gallon of water @ at me next to my PC where there electrical cords. So I got up and body slam her to the bed and held her down till she calm down.... They freaking strong when they mad and struggling trying to get you off....


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i used to think no...
> 
> But these days - yes.
> 
> ...


I don't know bro, but with those guns you have, you can do exactly what your shirt said

.... TAPOUT.. lol


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

This guy thinks it's ok!


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

Big-Mac said:


> This guy thinks it's ok!


And he was a cop...this thread is interesting. No every alpha male is going to go head hunting..


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

I think it is without doubt ok if you are being attacked, but use reasonable force. A got a tip off a cop before, "kick them good and hard in the ankles" good advice I think.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

boricuarage said:


> I don't know bro, but with those guns you have, you can do exactly what your shirt said
> 
> .... TAPOUT.. lol


so far and long may it continue, i have never hit a bird


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

To be honest she can hit me all she wants, there will be no force behind it. and i will not hit her back as it makes me as bad as her! My wife knows this, she can hit me with whatever she wants(the iron followed me down the stairs once) I will walk and use the aggression in a controlled manor


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Would a dropkick or power slam be allowed? I think it should be..


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I did threaten a spear tackle once, but they where the days i used to drink!



Super_G said:


> Would a dropkick or power slam be allowed? I think it should be..


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

my mrs punched me once, split my lip and I wasn't tempted to hit her back I just yelled at her.

Though last time I was in newcastle some big fat geordie lass punched a fella, and tbh I think it the girl is over about 11 stone and she hits you she shouldn't count as a girl.

This lass was about 16 stone I reckon, if she punched me I think i'd be justified in ****tin her back


----------



## misterlee (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd have a go at restraining her first. Anything to avoid laying the smackdown.

Or just run away.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

adlewar said:


> yes of course there is, there's always a line, man or woman cross it, get one.............lol
> 
> i've said before, my ex, stabbed me 3 times, and fractured my eye socket with an iron, and i never touched her once...
> 
> wish i had now.........


In that case then yes!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Did anyone watch traffic cops last night on BBC1?

Some smackhead girl on there attacked her boyfriend and set her two staffies on him.

She was claiming he always knocks her about so she finally cracked and hit him back.

I think he would've been justified to hit her back after the way she kept on punching him and kicking him whilst he was on the ground. A passer by waded in and just got her off him, he didn't hit her though.

Basically if a woman is the aggressor and is as violent as a man, then I think it's fair game to either restrain her by force or give her a slap if she keeps coming at you.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Restrain is fine. BUT YOU NEVER HIT A LADY FULL STOP


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Would a dropkick or power slam be allowed? I think it should be..


A piledriver off the work top should sort things out


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Never hit a girlfriend. Same as never hit a mate.

But had girls trying to attack me with all sorts of implements when I was a doorman. Am I going to let someone I don't know injure me?

Am I fcuk. I'll defend myself as I need to. I had a girl once try to hit me with a bottle in front of a load of police. When I defended myself it wasn't me that went in the van.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

persoanlly i agree with alot pf the views and i liked the comment from zara.

some women take the pi$$ and just abuse the fact we wont hit them back.

never hit a woman but have held her off by her neck, if she pushes forward then she will only hurts herself and choke a little, if she stops then the hand falls down


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

But a wife Tom???



Tinytom said:


> Never hit a girlfriend. Same as never hit a mate.
> 
> But had girls trying to attack me with all sorts of implements when I was a doorman. Am I going to let someone I don't know injure me?
> 
> Am I fcuk. I'll defend myself as I need to. I had a girl once try to hit me with a bottle in front of a load of police. When I defended myself it wasn't me that went in the van.


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Ideally you should never hit a woman however.... if some is prepared to hit someone else they should be prepared to be hit back, male or female.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

I would happily restrain a woman if needed but not hit her. I'm not afraid of violence as been in a few scraps myself but to punch/slap a woman is in the majority on instances unnecessary IMO. Pin her to the ground/ flush her head down the toilet/ lock her in a room to calm down etc. I just know that I would feel much worse hitting her then making the choice to use other less violent means.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

The Project said:


> To be honest she can hit me all she wants, there will be no force behind it. and i will not hit her back as it makes me as bad as her! My wife knows this, she can hit me with whatever she wants(the iron followed me down the stairs once) I will walk and use the aggression in a controlled manor


shes not a child is she, why would you let her treat you like **** and abuse her. you shouldnt hit her you should kick her **** to the curb


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

wats good for the goose.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Simspin said:


> wats good for the goose.


Wrong burds bud


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)

if she comes at you with a weapon tackle her to the ground and slip a finger up her ****


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Breda said:


> Is it ever ok to hit a woman


Yes if you're these guys


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmm, not really ok to hit a women, but ok to get in a chinese elbow lock and bum rape....


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

My missis has smacked me in the mouth once before, apparently she did it because she thought i was going to hit her. It didn't really hurt that much, it bust my lip a bit but i didn't retaliate. Though had she come at me with a weapon or continued to strike me over and over and hurt me, i'd of chinned her one. I don't believe in bullying anyone, male or female. To lash out at someone you know you can dominate is a cowards act. Though as i said, given certain cirmcumstances you have to defend yourself. I.e i went to a skeggy night club, in a group of 10 was 4 guys and 6 girls. And one of the girls was attacked by a beast of a female, i tried to restrain this monster lol. And she went all whirly bird on me, throwing punches at me like nutter. I covered up and then knocked her out with a right hand. I was then given a bit of a kick in by 3-4 guys until the door staff jumped in. Sometimes you gotta do, what you gotta do.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> Before every body starts flippin out over the thread title thinkin I'm a woman beater I am not!
> 
> I've recently left the house of my sons mother and before she let me leave I felt the full force of her wrath(full on assult). I never hit her back cos that's the moral thing to do but I wanted too and almost every1 I've spoke to said I should have knocked her ass out.
> 
> ...


This situation called for a good pimp slap.

Bow your head!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I think if a women hits a man knowing full well a man shouldnt hit women!!!! and takes advantage of this.. then she needs a quick sharp shot! to educate her for her future safety


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

This thread seems old and I may have already posted in it but can't be bothered to flick through pages to check. Yes it is perfectly fine to a hit woman under the right circumstances. Its okay to hit any Human being or animal if your life or the life of another person is at immediate risk of harm. Can you hit a woman in a minor household tiff though? No. That makes you a coward and a bully.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

No Mate i dont agree with hitting a woman its scum imo!

But i have been angry as HELL with one of my ex n pushed her away from me when she was slapped me etc duno what thats classed as like.

Only other thing i could think of is if a girl killed a member of my family lol - then i would own the b!tch haha


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Jaymond0 said:


> About 13 years ago when i first started DJing, some dude was getting all up on this chick in a club. Started slapping her about. I got off the decks, stepped up to him and whilst I was kindly asking him to leave the club the fcuking slarg took off her stiletto shoe and hit it smack right into the top of my head. I was sparked out and woke up in hospital. I saw her in the club the following month and then tapped her on the shoulder and planted my forehead smack right onto her nose. Night night sweetheart. x


Is that a true story? If so Bravo, fvck her


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The Project said:


> But a wife Tom???


I never hit my wife either when I was married


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd knock the fcuk out of a woman for the right reasons. There's always a potential reason.

I would also fcuk her whilst she was unconscious....why not!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i cant recall what i said on here but i have changed my mind anyway - a huge punch on the fanny is now ok for refusing sex.....or food........lol

(or nibbles)


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

True story 100%

Before I go on, I've raised my hands in anger maybe five times in my life, never to a woman

I had an argument with my ex, it got extremely heated..

It most instances I can get extremely angry, but at the point, I walk off and remove myself from it, that's all been my way.

This time, I come to walk off, and crack on the top back of my head a picture frame smashes, p!ssing with blood instantly, I turn round see it coming towards me again, I put my arms up to defend myself, and again I'm hit and cut again.

Two scares I have, one needing 11 stitches, the other seven.

What I did to defend myself was to push her away, pin her down.

At this point she starts screaming saying I'm hurting her and to stop hitting her.

I hadn't hit her, not once.

I carried on restraining her, I then let go walked off she kicked my lower back and I left the house.

I came back to police, I was arrested, and charged, I have a criminal record.

Why? She recorded the whole argument on her phone, so when I pinned her down she said I was hitting her.

Ironically a week before this, her words were I'm a social worker, I know exactly what it takes to get you lifted.

I never touched her other than to restrain her.

Police didn't even believe for a second that she had attack me, even though I need hospital treatment after her attack on me.

I wished I'd smashed her one Just for the outcome I got.

180 community service.

Unbelievable.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

But no, its not ok

Unless your getting proper done in..then defend yourself, but be careful.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Not closed fist, open hand slap is acceptable in certain circumstances. If there obese, stinking, look like a man, act like a man then by all means use a shotgun.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

alan_wilson:3238909 said:


> True story 100%
> 
> Before I go on, I've raised my hands in anger maybe five times in my life, never to a woman
> 
> ...


Sounds exactly like my ex mate... She done the old stop hittin me, scream the house down and record it on my phone trick many a time

But at least she was smart enough not to press charges, eventually the police saw there was a pattern emerging and stopped taking her allegations seriously

Nasty piece of work


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Breda:3238940 said:


> Sounds exactly like my ex mate... She done the old stop hittin me, scream the house down and record it on my phone trick many a time
> 
> But at least she was smart enough not to press charges, eventually the police saw there was a pattern emerging and stopped taking her allegations seriously
> 
> Nasty piece of work


Well, shes living in new zealand now....so I'm safe hehe


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

some bird punched me in the face the other weekend!! i stood there and took it like a man even if it did hurt like hell lol!! inside i really wanted to nut her but i didnt


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> True story 100%
> 
> Before I go on, I've raised my hands in anger maybe five times in my life, never to a woman
> 
> ...


What a horrible cvnt. Some women (not all) never cease to amaze me with their scheming underhand behaviour.

If any women needs a left hook it's that piece of work


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn:3238972 said:


> What a horrible cvnt. Some women (not all) never cease to amaze me with their scheming underhand behaviour.
> 
> If any women needs a left hook it's that piece of work


I'm other lads have had it worse.

Odd thing is, I was married seven years, she changed over night, she made me leave the forces, and she turned into the devil...


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

I would never hit a women *UNLESS * i was being attacked or my family was. The only time i have ever 'restrained' a girl was when 2 girls decided to jump my ex, 1 was grabbing her & the other was punching kicking etc in her face so i just seen red grabbed my ex put her face in my chest so they couldn't hit her face and the rest is a blur..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

She was always the devil bro... She just hid it well


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

How can some say they would "never" hit a girl?

I thought i never would either till i sparked two out in the same night mg:

Some crazy chick smashed a glass in my face in a night club, thought I'd lost me eye! I just dragged her outside, straight past the guys on the door and threw her in a little stinky drainage ditch full of water and old shopping trolleys, job done! Got 5 stitches above my eye, still have a nasty scar.

TWO years later, i walked out the same club and saw the SAME crazy chick and her crazy friend attacking my current missus, she was lying on the floor out cold with her forehead bleeding getting kicked in the face, i lost it and gave both gals the trusty haymaker, KO'd both, maybe a bit much but my gal was a mess and had to get nearly 20 staples in her head so i reckon they got of lightly TBH My missus wouldn't harm a fly BTW

Flame me if you wish but i really dont give a sh!t as it still upsets me now thinking of my girl in that situation which she done nothing to deserve, i only slept with said crazy chick once BEFORE i met my current missus.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

You men here that have raised a hand to a woman are cowards!

Everyone knows you should use a bat


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Ninja_smurf said:


> How can some say they would "never" hit a girl?
> 
> I thought i never would either till i sparked two out in the same night mg:
> 
> ...


Similar situation to mine, i couldn't just stand there while 2 girls kick & punched her in the face


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I would hit a girl, not got any quarms about it

If any of you have been hit by a girl in the face it hurts just as much as off a lad

My last bird hit me a few times in the face when we split up and i told her if she did it one more time i would whack her back, she saw the look i had on my face and stopped

Why should a girl play that card..... would you say the same to a lad that's really weedy and weighs 8 stone wet through, which is what most girls are like..... hmmmmm no you would knock the cnut out

That's my 2p's worth any way


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Sharpiedj said:


> Similar situation to mine, i couldn't just stand there while 2 girls kick & punched her in the face


- To both you chaps.

Its fine guys you were protecting yourselves and someone else. When someone attacks you, you're allowed to defend yourself doesn't matter if its a small child, a cat, an adult, a woman or ****ing grizzly bear you have every right to defend yourself, how much force you use depends on the circumstances.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> Similar situation to mine, i couldn't just stand there while 2 girls kick & punched her in the face


Yeah, i just lost it, didn't hit her when she glassed me, only threw her in a stinky puddle lol When she savagley attacked my missus who's the mother of my daughter then she wasn't getting away so lightly, her and her friend!

Think it's different when it's yourself being attacked, you have more control of the situation but when it's someone you love it's a different story


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Always a grey area....one girl one night flipped out on me and took a swing at me with the fire set...I ducked she missed and then had a go with just the poker on its own...Id had a few pints but oddly was on the ball...grabbed her round the arms set her down firmly on the couch and slapped the shins off her with my open hand (skirt and tights on)....couldnt bring meself to hit her any other way and that settled her down right nicely when the warmth in her legs settled in. Hate those situations...one thing Ive learned without fail in life and heard from many good friends....the loony tune women are always dynamite in bed. How TF is that???


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I've been hit in the head with a stiletto, she got hit in the face with a right hook.........fcuking right I knowcked the b!tch out.....I was on top of her boyfriend who'd started on me a few mins earlier.

I've bneen stabbed by an ex, so same outcome. Hit her as hard as i could between the fcuking eyes, splitting her lip and breking her nose.

Had a p!ssed up bruiser of a bird come at me with a broken bottle. Never touched me cos she ended up looking for her teeth on the floor.

Last year was leaving a party, had a row with a bouncer so floored that cnut, some bird threw her drink (still in it's glass) at me so she got a [email protected] in the face as well.

Basically if a woman wants to come and give it like a bloke to me, my fists can't tell the difference to who their punching.

Do I care if someone doesn't like it....Not one fcuking bit.

I hold the door open for women, treat them like the princesses they are, but if one wants to turn onm e and try it like a bloke, expect the same in return....

All you saying "shouldn't hit a bird".....yeah right, I remember thinking like that once. Try saying that with a knife in your somache, or a Jimmy Choo out your fcuking barnet....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Robsta said:


> I've been hit in the head with a stiletto, she got hit in the face with a right hook.........fcuking right I knowcked the b!tch out.....I was on top of her boyfriend who'd started on me a few mins earlier.
> 
> I've bneen stabbed by an ex, so same outcome. Hit her as hard as i could between the fcuking eyes, splitting her lip and breking her nose.
> 
> ...


did she ask for the Jimmy Choo back?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

If my mate hadn't stopped me she'd have had a pair of size 9's stamping on her fcuking head....sl*t

I was on the door at the time....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> How can some say they would "never" hit a girl?
> 
> I thought i never would either till i sparked two out in the same night mg:
> 
> ...


Better that then crack off with the riffle!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

I'ld smash her bollocks big time


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

I can see the point of giving as good as you get, if a woman wants to act like a crazed man then she gets treated like one however thats not my approach. The majority of the time women are smaller and weaker so I'd use my size/strengthen and restrain her and let her knacker herself out trying to break free lol. Its the same if it were a weaker/small guy would you go hell for leather on him? The inner bully in us all would love to lord it over those weaker/smaller/less enlightened than us but as I said Id prefer restraining or getting the hell away.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You know why there are so many homes for battered women?

Cos they don't fekken listen!

On a serious note, anyone tries to hit me will get one back, man or woman.

I lived with a Gypsy chick from Durham, had two fights with her, forgave her the first time she tried to do me with a hammer, second time she was trying to stick me with a knife in the kitchen, we ended up grappling on the floor and I had to stick the nut on her several times to get her to stop, the kids where screaming in the doorway watching. Was very disturbing for all involved. I never went back, she was just nuts and as hard as Chuck Norris when she went off on one, (booze).


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

i didnt read any of this thread but i bet it was funny


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I sh1t the life out of an ex,

she was 4'11,i am 6'5",she hit me one day,

so i stood there and said "go on you hate me hit me harder".the random little ciint blacked my eye!

I picked her up and pressed her,then ran towards window,

the little besterd screaming and shaking

i then turned and laid her carefully on the bed(second floor)and said"It would be easy and a blessing"then told her that was it,we split!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> I would never hit a women *UNLESS * i was being attacked or my family was. The only time i have ever 'restrained' a girl was when 2 girls decided to jump my ex, 1 was grabbing her & the other was punching kicking etc in her face so i just seen red grabbed my ex put her face in my chest so they couldn't hit her face and the rest is a blur..


If someone did that to my bird I would see no reason in holding back


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

i never hit but once pushed a girl in a bar as she was pushing me and giving it the all mighty, i don't think you should hit a woman unless your protecting yourself

like a couple of the lads who have worked on the door have had too. Woman are usually the worst on nights out for kicking off


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

phoenix1980 said:


> I can see the point of giving as good as you get, if a woman wants to act like a crazed man then she gets treated like one however thats not my approach. The majority of the time women are smaller and weaker so I'd use my size/strengthen and restrain her and let her knacker herself out trying to break free lol. Its the same if it were a weaker/small guy would you go hell for leather on him? The inner bully in us all would love to lord it over those weaker/smaller/less enlightened than us but as I said Id prefer restraining or getting the hell away.


I used to think the same and had a couple of crazy women attack me in the past where i just laughed it off and shoved them to the ground or whatever.

BUT untill you've been in a situation where you either fear for your life or the life of a loved one to say you would just restrain someone is utter b0llocks mate, no offence intended.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

not read every posts but the few i've read confirms internet and threads like this are always full of breeze talk...always trying to impress next mans and what not


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> not read every posts but the few i've read confirms internet and threads like this are always full of breeze talk...always trying to impress next mans and what not
> 
> View attachment 87064


Nice food by the way!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

If a woman can act like a man and throw punches at me she can get her ass laid out like one too - i make sure people i know know this about me because if it ever happens i will fight back.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ninja_smurf said:


> I used to think the same and had a couple of crazy women attack me in the past where i just laughed it off and shoved them to the ground or whatever.
> 
> BUT untill you've been in a situation where you either fear for your life or the life of a loved one to say you would just restrain someone is utter b0llocks mate, no offence intended.


Very true Ninja_smurf so far Ive been fortunate enough to only ever have to restrain an angry woman, Id like to think Id still react like this if the situation was worse. I dont know, I may find myself caught up in the moment and just uncharacteristicaly lash out male or female.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Nice food by the way!


ackee&saltfish?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol at the responses from ex doorman.

When you see the scum of society at their worst your view tends to change.

When I used to work I used to get guys telling me 'you shouldn't hit women you are out of order' when all I'd done is escort her out of the building.

More interesting was that most of those guys were scum Chav idiots who I knew knocked their misses around at home behind closed doors.


----------

